# New Martinic AX73 plugin



## woodslanding (Oct 7, 2021)

Hey, I haven't even listened to this synth yet, but look at the graphic on the AX73. 



https://www.martinic.com/en/products/ax73-plus



Six Octaves, C to C!! Why oh why did this not ever catch on??? Wish you could still buy a controller like that. Having a 76 note synth controller end on a low E is such a ridiculous hangover from the Rhodes, which had a very good acoustic/mechanical reason to quit at low E. 

Okay, now to go listen... I do recall liking these AKAI synths back in the day


----------



## boxed (Oct 11, 2021)

This is good sounding and well priced. The guys that made this worked on some of the newer Arturia synths. So the modelling is top notch.


----------

